# The switch



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

I'm getting my puppy on monday (finally!) and I bought Ziwipeak Venison to start out with. She was on Royal Canin at the breeder, so I'm going to switch her over. Can I start feeding her ZP immediately or should I buy a bag of Royal Canin and gradually mix the ZP in with her meals? They only sell big bags of RC here and I can't ask the breeder for a bit of his food as I hired someone to pick the puppy up for me...

Also she will be almost 16 weeks old, how much ZP should I feed her and how many times a day?

Thanks!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

The breeder should give you some R/C to take home(I would ask her for some ) who ever is picking her up can bring it,i always introduce new foods very slowly,mix a few bits in with R/C and increase it over 2 weeks.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I switched Ruby in about 2 days. Because I had such good success with that, Eden began ZP from the moment we picked her up. I donated the small bags of food the breeder sent. She did great with the immediate switch. No issue.

ZP is fed by weight rather than age so once you know her weight, we can help!

How exciting!!


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for your advice! I will weigh her then and come back to this thread when I do so!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

When I got Nilla, the breeder gave me a ziploc bag of her food (Pedigree). I was going to slowly mix it with ZP, but when I gave it to her with ZP, she didn't bother eating the kibbles. So from then on I feed her only ZP. No issues to date.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

OH EM GEE..that pic of Hershey is to die for cute!!!

So ZP, is this raw or dry?


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

I weighed her!!! She weighs almost 2.2 lbs (995 grams) and is 16 weeks old. How much Ziwipeak would i need to feed her and how is it calculated?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

♥ Marabou ♥;894309 said:


> I weighed her!!! She weighs almost 2.2 lbs (995 grams) and is 16 weeks old. How much Ziwipeak would i need to feed her and how is it calculated?


A 2.2 b. dog would get 1/3 scoop daily. Since she is a puppy, you would double that so she would get 1/3 scoop twice a day or break up 2/3 scoop across 4-5 meals or however you are choosing to feed her. 

You can also use the scoop to figure cups, ounces, grams, etc. For some time I drew a line at the fill point on a scoop with a Sharpie marker. I gave up on their scoops and bought aluminum and stainless 1/8 and 1/4 cup measuring scoops and it somehow makes it simpler for me. 

I would add warm (not hot-you do not want to cook it) water over it. The water will not absorb really but it will help with hydration and digestion.

Sure hope she is settling in beautifully!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

teetee said:


> OH EM GEE..that pic of Hershey is to die for cute!!!
> 
> So ZP, is this raw or dry?


Thank you! 

ZP is Ziwipeak. I was just too lazy to type, LOL. It is raw and dry (air-dried). Kinda like beef jerky.


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> A 2.2 b. dog would get 1/3 scoop daily. Since she is a puppy, you would double that so she would get 1/3 scoop twice a day or break up 2/3 scoop across 4-5 meals or however you are choosing to feed her.
> 
> You can also use the scoop to figure cups, ounces, grams, etc. For some time I drew a line at the fill point on a scoop with a Sharpie marker. I gave up on their scoops and bought aluminum and stainless 1/8 and 1/4 cup measuring scoops and it somehow makes it simpler for me.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!! I'm starting her on ZP on monday, they should be delivered by then. Thanks for the tip about getting measuring scoops!


----------

